# Clio 172 Flame red!



## Reflection (Jan 27, 2009)

hey, got some new products the other day, so thought is give the car a good old wash! dont think its ever been clayed by previous owner but paint work seemed to be in pretty good nick... not deep or bad swirls  also 1st time i had ever used clay and was very surprised at alot of the dirt that came off.. i did a really good job!









here is how i did the process...
-rinse
-wash (2bucket method)
-dry (chammy)
-Clay
-Wax
-hoover and wipe down interior.

took me 5.5 hours to do.

here is some end result piccys! 

































hope you like... comments welcome


----------



## Reflection (Jan 27, 2009)

...heres some more  

































thnks..


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

That looks amazing!! I used to use the Carnuba Wax Stage 3. Its brilliant.
If you want an upgrade, I chose Natty Blue and I now use DoDo SuperNatural. :thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Looks great mate nice job


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks great, very tidy


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks fantastic mate!! :argie: gorgeous colour.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice, very glossy :thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

R E D !

It sure shouts at ya! :thumb:


----------



## Reflection (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks guys... comments are very much appreciated!!   makes all the more worth while when workin out in the cold for 5 n abit hours!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks good, a good tip i picked up when claying was to leave the car wet after washing/rinsing to help the clay glide over the paintwork a bit easier. then a final rinse down before drying


----------



## Jay 1983 (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks stunning mate, lovely wet look.

However try not to use a chamois as even that can cause minor scratches, try a waffel towel as its alot safer on the paintwork. Also pre-wash, rinse, wash, clay, wash and then dry to get a clean surface before waxing etc


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Love flamers!
Colour code your bullets!!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Gorgeous car mate, I had a 172 but in silver. That red is THE colour to have a Phase II 172 IMO. 

Great work on it too, looks very tidy. 

Only 480 of them sold too so pretty rare motors.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Stunning results mate,

Although, aint the 2.0 16v bit meant to be silver/grey?


Reflection said:


>


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

thats more wet looking then my can of stella! very nice mate!!!


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

looks nice mate i definately prefer those 172 wheels to the 182 ones :thumb:


----------



## unreal106 (Jan 2, 2009)

looks great love the colour#!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

A lovely deep finish :thumb:


----------



## Reflection (Jan 27, 2009)

good good glad you all like. chuffed to bits with all the great comments guys!!!


----------



## Reflection (Jan 27, 2009)

wedgie said:


> Stunning results mate,
> 
> Although, aint the 2.0 16v bit meant to be silver/grey?


yes but i colour coded them flame red to blend in with the car. i thought they look random silver.


----------



## Reflection (Jan 27, 2009)

Aucky said:


> Love flamers!
> Colour code your bullets!!


they are  lol

(in flame red same as car)


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, really really like that colour.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

think this looks super and what a colour :argie::thumb::thumb:


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

Have a similar colour car to you , will give the Carnauba Wax Stage 3 ago .

Hope it turns out as good as your :thumb:


----------



## starvekos (Jan 18, 2007)

Looks dripping wet! Nicely done.


----------



## Conlon (Aug 13, 2008)

very shiny!


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

very glossy paint....good work mate :thumb:


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

looks really nice mate, where abouts in carlisle are you, im from there, used to have a clio 172 cup. brill cars.

got a focus rs now but running about in old bmw over the winter.


----------



## Reflection (Jan 27, 2009)

Dan_cup said:


> looks really nice mate, where abouts in carlisle are you, im from there, used to have a clio 172 cup. brill cars.
> 
> got a focus rs now but running about in old bmw over the winter.


erm i live in Brampton, but yess very fine car indeed! was on a clio run yesterday and pushed it to the limits for the 1st time  was very very fun indeed!  kept those 182s at bay anyway 

hope the RS is as fun! ?


----------



## wujek600kv (May 13, 2008)

Deepology..in one world ! Great colour !


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

Reflection said:


> erm i live in Brampton, but yess very fine car indeed! was on a clio run yesterday and pushed it to the limits for the 1st time  was very very fun indeed!  kept those 182s at bay anyway
> 
> hope the RS is as fun! ?


cool, i think i do recognise the number plate. i live on a6 between carlisle and penrith if you know it.

good man was there a few of you? where you go too?

yea RS is good but its up on axle stands gettin bufty treatment since october so forgot what its like to drive!!!


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

That looks great. Lovely colour too. :thumb:


----------



## s2tommy (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow the last two photos just remind me of a very large toffee apple......... yummy


Good job tho


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Reflection said:


> they are  lol
> 
> (in flame red same as car)


I meant silverrrrr. 
Just my taste though...


----------

